# Essx or Kent meet



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Anyone interested in a meet in the essex or kent area??


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Whereabouts would you have in mind?


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Quite Possibly


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Well the romford area in essex or the tonbridge area of kent. I live in both! Long story!!


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Well i'm just outside Romford, i'm in Ongar so i'd be up for it, i'd bring some people too


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

i around the sittingbourne area in kent maybe interested depends where an when ????


----------



## VW NUT (Apr 1, 2008)

i would be up for it for sure


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

sittingbourne again-an yeah depending on times an places why not lol


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

the kent area deffo pual mate or do blue water in middle of both


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

Bluewater gets my vote over romford even though romford is closer to me, i can take the missus then and send her shopping, lol


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

lol so who would come if me and paul organise it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i would, if its at bluewater


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd be interested, what did you have in mind for the meet? chat cars and detailing etc..?


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah that sort of thing! Bluewater it is then. How does a friday night sound??


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds good, would be better to have the meet on the right side of the water in kent. A much nicer place.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Deanvtec said:


> Sounds good, would be better to have the meet on the right side of the water in kent. A much nicer place.


Matter of opinion.:lol:


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

id be up for a meet, bluewater get quite fussy about taking photos though so we would have to watch out for that


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

well if me and pual put something together and post it up let us know wat you think and weather you want too come


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

any more been done to organize this yet?


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

no but will start as of monday ok guys then will post a new section up when me and paul have orgenised it


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

interested :thumb:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd come to this too, any more details?


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

I would come im in tonbridge kent.
Not till june tho as my arm is in a cast!


----------

